# Who are your favorite suppliers?



## tubadubdub (Nov 14, 2010)

There are so many to choose from!

I've only tried From Nature With Love and Aquarius Essentials, but tonight I made a Bramble Berry order.

DayStar scents look great, too.

Ah, so many choices.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2010)

I have used BrambleBerry. Good fragrance oils. I have also used:
Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals
DayStar
BitterCreek
The Scent Works
Kangaroo Blue
The Chemistry Store
SweetCakes
LotionCrafter
Chase


----------



## tubadubdub (Nov 14, 2010)

The FOF is one dangerous site!   

I really could spend days browsing there.


----------



## TessC (Nov 14, 2010)

Daystar, Southern Garden Scents, Brambleberry, The Scent Works, Sweetcakes, Majestic Mountain Sage (love their Ginger Milk), and Moonworks are some of my faves.


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 15, 2010)

The two sites I use most are WholesaleSuppliesPlus, and Natures Gardens.  I love that NG offers sampler packs!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2010)

*my new favorite*

Natures Gardens
I love thier fragrances and thier service LOVE LOVE!
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... s_A-Z.html


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 23, 2010)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> The two sites I use most are WholesaleSuppliesPlus, and Natures Gardens.  I love that NG offers sampler packs!!



Where do you find the sample packs?


----------



## jeffsangie (Nov 24, 2010)

*Fragrance Oils*

I am new to soap making just made my first batch last night.  I was wondering can I use the fragrance oils that they asll in Wal-Mart that are in the candle area.  The ones that can be used for making potpouri.  I don't want to go into a lot of money investing until I make sure I can do this.


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 24, 2010)

No you can't.  They aren't skin safe.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 24, 2010)

MrsFusion said:
			
		

> No you can't.  They aren't skin safe.


I agree. Some vendors offer sample packs which would work out better for you.


----------



## punkflash54 (Nov 24, 2010)

i love natures garden, Lonestar candle supply is ok alil pricey though. save on scents is kind of hit or miss. i like wholesale supplies plus too but i've found them to be on the more expensive side


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 24, 2010)

My favorites come from

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/

http://www.daystarsupplies.com/

http://bertsheavenscent.com/shop/   (great great prices...some hit or miss.  I'd be happy to answer questions about FOs here before you order if you like)

http://southerngardenscents.com/  (a touch prices, but they are so worth it.  Fantastic cust. service too...the best)


----------



## Loyceann (Feb 3, 2011)

I use 
http://www.lonestarcandlesupply.com
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/
http://www.camdengrey.com/
http://www.boleks.com
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/
http://www.saveonscents.com
http://www.creativeilluminations.com/

Camden Gray has nice scents, but very pricey.


----------



## nursenancy (Feb 3, 2011)

I use alot of different suppliers, but I find that all of my personal favorites come from Moonworks.  
I also like 
Natures Garden - love their variety - and the reviews really help me
Bert's
Candlescience
Backwoods
among others

WSP I use mostly for packaging and ingredients - they have some great surplus and sale stuff


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 3, 2011)

I like Brambleberry but it seems to take much longer for me to get orders from them than it does from others (Maybe because we're on opposite sides of the US?).  The quality of products is good if you can wait, though.

Right now, my "go to" suppliers are Elements Bath & Body and Wholesale Supplies Plus.  They both have competitive prices and I've been happy with the quality, too.  They also have really fast shipping (I usually get orders from Elements B&B within 2-3 days!)


----------



## judymoody (Feb 8, 2011)

AHRE (SC) - great customer service, fast shipping and nothing I've ordered smells fake or chemically

Peak Candle (CO) - I took advantage of some of their sampler pack sales.  So far, everything I've soaped has worked out well.

Brambleberry - very good for both EO and FO

Camden Grey (FL) - I have had a very positive experience with them so far.  I have bought primarily EOs from them.  Their FOs are not as well reviewed as some other suppliers and I've only tried a few.  Their prices are great.  Shipping can be pricey unless you fall under 4 lbs and then it's flat rate fedex, $8.95

Elements Bath and Body (US South) - great customer service and fair prices.  Quick and fairly priced shipping.  While not all fragrances have been to my taste, they don't smell artificial or cheap.

SGS (US South): they have sniffie sampler packs - a sample perfume vial's worth x 5 for three dollars, including shipping.  You can order up to three at a time.  I haven't reordered yet, but OOB they smelled very promising.

I just ordered from Bitter Creek North (WI) for the first time.

I've also heard good things about Nature's Garden (midwest) and soapsupplies.net (FL) (flat rate $7.95 shipping) but haven't ordered from them.


----------

